# Craftsman 26Hp w/ 54" deck



## Hutchy (Apr 28, 2020)

I need some insight on an issue I'm having with my lawn tractor. It's a 26Hp Kholer (SV735) and it surges constantly, unless I play with the choke a bit. I've cleaned the carb, etc, regapped plugs. That's when I noticed the right cylinger is running lean. Any ideas? I can't find a breech/ vacuum lesk of any kind. Also has anyone figured how to correct the wheell alignment permanently yet? Lol

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Valve adjustment, and or could be a clogged gas cap vent.


----------



## Hutchy (Apr 28, 2020)

wjjones said:


> Valve adjustment, and or could be a clogged gas cap vent.


Ya the only thing I haven't done is valve adjustment. Gas cap is working fine. Thanks for replying


----------

